# Shelf Life of Honey Sticks



## bensbienen (Jul 31, 2020)

Uk-Honey said:


> I'm just wondering if anybody has had experience with the shelf life of honey sticks?
> 
> Most producers label then as having a shelf life of 1-2years, however honey has a shelf life of a lot longer than that.
> 
> Is the 1-2 year shelf life as a result of the plastic straws and possible interactions with the honey?


At least here in Germany the maximum best before date you can legally print on things is two years. Which leads to such absurd cases as salt having a best before date. Maybe its the same in the UK?


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

The bigger issue for me has been crystallization. I solved that problem by storing them in the freezer. I usually get about 4000+ and transfer them to 1 gallon zip lock freezer bags, taking out 1 bag at a time as needed. It prevents crystallization and also helps to preserve the quality of the honey.


----------



## GaryA (10 mo ago)

I agree with SWM - crystallization is the big issue for us. I don't have a lot of freezer space, so I buy smaller quantities and if they do crystallize, I put them in a warm water bath (rarely needed).


----------

